# Who did that to you?



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko! Nejsem si jist, jestli se také říká v češtině fráze: Kdo to *s Vámi* udělal? (myslím si, že se neříká) když se chci někoho zeptat, kdo někomu ublížil. Samozřejmě vím, říká se Kdo to Vám udělal. Díky za odpověď.


----------



## winpoj

Ne v tomhle smyslu se to nepoužívá.

Říká se "Kdo vám to udělal?" (pozor na slovosled).


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

"Kdo to s vámi udělal" se samozřejmě dá říct, ale vždycky jen když se ptáš na spolupracovníka - ve smyslu:

To jste nemohl zvládnout sám. Kdo to s Vámi udělal (Kdo vám pomáhal)?

Jinak ne


----------



## nuclearboy

"Kdo to s Vámi udělal?" by ovšem nikdo neřekl. Není to srozumitelné.


----------

